# What's a good price..



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

What would be a reasonable price for a '93 S4 in very good condition, with say around 100K on the clock? 
I'm not a complete noob about VAG products, I have always been into VW's and Audi's but have not followed Audi's since the 80's. I saw a B5 S4 the other day in a parking lot and really liked it. Is there anything specific that I should watch out for?
Thanks,
David


_Modified by The Doc at 1:32 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: What's a good price.. (The Doc)*

Just a guess. 7-8 thousand?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What's a good price.. (The Doc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Doc* »_What would be a reasonable price for a '93 S4... . 

I saw a B5 S4 the other day.... 
_Modified by The Doc at 1:32 PM 1-18-2007_

Which one?
These are different cars.
The 92-96 S4/6 are from the c4 series.
The B5 is from '98-


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: What's a good price.. (Sepp)*

Opp's, sorry, I meant C4. It was certainly around a 92' to 96' style.
Thanks,
David


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: What's a good price.. (Sepp)*

Is there anything specific to watch out for when looking at one? And, is there a big difference in performance between the S4 and the 200?
Thanks,
David


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: What's a good price.. (The Doc)*

Doc, you need to go here and read: http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke/
specifically, the buyers guide: http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...old=0


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: What's a good price.. (Harold)*

Harold,
Thanks, that is great information! 
-David


----------



## MiniMan_ (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: What's a good price.. (The Doc)*

Visit http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/ for a more frequented forum as far as these cars go. The people on AW will help you through any questions you might have.
Corey


----------

